# Quizup - is anyone else hooked?



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 20, 2014)

Just had a titanic 5 game battle with the Dutch General Knowledge Champion over my sarnie!

This is a really nice app, looks great, plays smoothly, the social integration is seamless. And the standard of question is great too.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 20, 2014)

Really, no-one?
This is getting worrying. I can't let go of my phone. Just one more round of 'Flags'.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 21, 2014)

Just got it last night, only played it once so far...seems very cool.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 21, 2014)

I downloaded this app at 10.30pm on Wednesday night. By 10pm on Thurs I got a badge for my 100th quiz. Worrying.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 21, 2014)

Very social, lots of fun.  Loving it.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 21, 2014)

just played my first one and scored zero

what the fuck is Divergent Trilogy and why am i trying to answer questions about it


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm on general knowledge now.  much more my comfort area


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 21, 2014)

Blagsta has just discovered it and hasn't been off it all day. I fade further and further into insignificance.......


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2014)

just got it, its cool , been looking for a good quiz app


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm taking great delight in hammering the Dutch General Knowledge champ at General Knowledge!

Take that!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2014)

yes, pissed off that a yank bested me twice on  Arsenal questions


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 21, 2014)

Great app!  Playing it now...

balls, I just got a Lemon for losing 5 in a row.

edit: back on form, i'm trouncing Isabella from America at 'name the movie'.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 24, 2014)

I've been playing

General knowledge
British history
Spelling 
Cars 
World history


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 25, 2014)

My 19 year-old daughter keeps humping me at this.  Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Movies/Quotes.  FUCK!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2014)

I did have a go at Football - turned out to be about American Football  so I was understandably well beaten - although pleased I managed to guess 2 right


----------



## ffsear (Mar 25, 2014)

Yep!!!

Im level 37 on Space Exploration


----------



## madamv (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes!  Thanks for this! Having a grin making a twit of myself....


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for this. This'll probably ruin my life, like...


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2014)

Just one more go...


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> the social integration is seamless





DexterTCN said:


> Very social



How is this social?



Red Cat said:


> Blagsta has just discovered it and hasn't been off it all day. I fade further and further into insignificance.......



That's a bit more realistic.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 31, 2014)

Obligatory undermining pedant option: The questions are not (often) offensively stupid, or wrong, but they're absolutely riddled with punctuation and spelling mistakes.
Also a fair # of them seem to be recycled from one round to the next in some subject areas.

I am torn between being addicted and annoyed by it - I get creeping suspicions that the 'opponents' are not real entities at all  but just algorithms put there to keep you phone-tapping for even longer.


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2014)

Have you played the grammar one yet trabuquera?


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 31, 2014)

Not yet. Perhaps I'm too afraid of finding errors in the questions ....
(or of being outpedanted by some Pedant Maximus from Arizona, more likely)


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2014)

LOL!


----------



## Supine (Mar 31, 2014)

Wish I hadn't read this thread! I now have it installed on phone and tablet 

It's very well done.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 1, 2014)

too many people give up after getting the first couple of questions wrong, it's putting me off playing at all.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 3, 2014)

This is the shit!


----------



## Corax (Apr 3, 2014)

Elvis Parsley said:


> too many people give up after getting the first couple of questions wrong, it's putting me off playing at all.


Only had a few of them, but I may have said "wanker" out loud.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 4, 2014)

So many of the "general knowledge" questions are about american culture. 

I'm going to submit a load of questions about where stuff is in my local Tesco . Let's see if the yanks get those!


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 4, 2014)

Played 5 games earlier, the first 4 surrendered, with one of them waiting until the last second of the final question, just to deny me a win. Fucker.


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> So many of the "general knowledge" questions are about american culture.
> 
> I'm going to submit a load of questions about where stuff is in my local Tesco . Let's see if the yanks get those!


You can submit questions?


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 4, 2014)

Elvis Parsley said:


> Played 5 games earlier, the first 4 surrendered, with one of them waiting until the last second of the final question, just to deny me a win. Fucker.



That must count as a win for you


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 4, 2014)

Corax said:


> You can submit questions?



http://support.quizup.com/support/solutions/articles/1000024900-how-do-i-apply-to-submit-content-to


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> http://support.quizup.com/support/solutions/articles/1000024900-how-do-i-apply-to-submit-content-to


Mwaaaahahahaha


----------



## de_dog (Apr 4, 2014)

Installed this last week as a result of this thread. Wouldn't say I was hooked as such, but it does fill a quizzing void.
I surrendered one game, in the early days but after it happened to me I haven't done it since. Only had the one person do it to me.

Playing CompSci, Space, Downton Abbey and general geography - same username as here.

Seems like every time I start it there are new subjects - it's nice.


----------



## Supine (Apr 4, 2014)

I got beaten by a girl who looked like she was about 14. I almost launched the iPad through my window


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 4, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> That must count as a win for you


you'd think so, but they're not showing up in my game history


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 4, 2014)

de_dog said:


> Playing <snip>  general geography - same username as here.



I suspect I've played you - although I use my FB login, probably stupidly, under my real name

There are def some bots on some of the less traveled topics, there's a couple of players on the Lord of the Rings topic that I've played a few times that seem to be stuck on 1 XP even after surely gaining points.


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2014)

Even more annoying than the quitters are those that deliberately disconnect - so you don't even get the surrender points, just an error message and a bunch of zeroes


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 5, 2014)

Corax said:


> Even more annoying than the quitters are those that deliberately disconnect - so you don't even get the surrender points, just an error message and a bunch of zeroes


Yeah...but still...whn you have a spare few minutes you can get a few hundred points...most of my games are about one mistake.   I assume it'll get harder when I get to some higher levels...about 17 is my highest I think.

e2a spelling


----------



## Supine (Apr 5, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I suspect I've played you - although I use my FB login, probably stupidly, under my real name



You can go into options and change your displayed name


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 5, 2014)

I really like the balance between speed reading and stabbing out for a big 20, and getting the occasional big zero or carefully reading and going for a solid 18.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 7, 2014)

Scored 159.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2014)

You'll all have noticed the biggest failing in the game. There is no Alan Partridge category

We can help rectify this obvious omission.  

On the quizup website, go to topic suggestions 

Someone has already suggested Alan as a category so put him on the box and you'll be able to vote for him


----------



## Corax (Apr 9, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> You'll all have noticed the biggest failing in the game. There is no Alan Partridge category
> 
> We can help rectify this obvious omission.
> 
> ...


Got bored of scrolling. How far down the list is it at the moment?


----------



## juice_terry (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn you lot that's me hooked now


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2014)

Corax said:


> Got bored of scrolling. How far down the list is it at the moment?



dunno. put alan partridge in the box and it asks if you want that


----------



## Yata (Apr 10, 2014)

I actually lost to someone who thought the Playstation was made by Nintendo and there are far too many people who know wayyy too much about WW2 on this thing lol

Almost lvl 10 on Breaking Bad, a top tip for anyone playing this category on the bus/train if you get a question wrong try not to say the right answer outloud "fucking hydrochloric acid!" will get you some dodgy looks


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 11, 2014)

Yata said:


> there are far too many people who know wayyy too much about WW2 on this thing lol




who the fuck knows the German invasion of Norway and Denmark was called Operation Weserübung?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> who the fuck knows the German invasion of Norway and Denmark was called Operation Weserübung?


 older Germans?


----------



## Leafster (Apr 12, 2014)

Just had my first tie...

160 - 160


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 28, 2014)

Just submitted some questions

I want to start an Alan Partridge round. Need to write 100 questions!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 29, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> Just submitted some questions
> 
> I want to start an Alan Partridge round. Need to write 100 questions!



"King and car!"

"Who is the best lord: rings, riverdance, or flies?"

"Should the disabled be allowed access to the Norfolk broads?"


----------



## Corax (Apr 29, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> "King and car!"
> 
> "Who is the best lord: rings, riverdance, or flies?"
> 
> "Should the disabled be allowed access to the Norfolk broads?"


Need to be four possible choices...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 29, 2014)

What was the name of Alan's friend he met in the garage talking about Lexi?

A. Dan.
B. Dan.
c. Dan!
d. DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 29, 2014)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> Just submitted some questions  I want to start an Alan Partridge round. Need to write 100 questions!


I'm addicted - level 22 in Spelling; I want to start a Deep House 1991-1993 specialist subject area


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 29, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> You'll all have noticed the biggest failing in the game. There is no Alan Partridge category
> 
> We can help rectify this obvious omission.
> 
> ...


Done - have three votes.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone had a go at Math (hard)?

It's tough mental arithmetic , and the clock ticking doesn't help. Bookies and gamblers would do well at it


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 29, 2014)

I found Maths (Easy) a bit taxing on the noggin', although that's just a reflection on my poor grasp of Maths but, like you say, the time limit doesn't help with the mental arithmetic.


----------



## Corax (Apr 29, 2014)

I like playing the grammar one against people who are from countries where English is probably their second language. It makes me feel clever.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 29, 2014)

d. DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 30, 2014)

Downloaded it yesterday. Totally hooked. I love the Literature questions, just the right level of difficulty for me. And I'm bloody brilliant at Name That Dish.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 30, 2014)

If anyone wants to challenge me, I'm mrsfran. Not maths though. I'm shit at maths.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 30, 2014)

I on there now, same name as here.

Specialism: Photography

Except all the contextual questions are about pullitzer prize winners and focus on americans


----------



## Corax (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm Corax on there if anyone fancies upping their win ratio


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 10, 2014)

There is now way the opponent is answering the same questions,  either that or there is no real opponent and the answers are automatic.  Who gets "which is the odd one out? Red,  Blue, Sandcastle,  Yellow"  wrong? 

There is lots of stuff making me suspect all isn't as it seems at first


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 10, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> There is lots of stuff making me suspect all isn't as it seems at first



I noticed that a lot too - there's definitely non-real players in there, presumably to always offer a match.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 10, 2014)

Last time I played I was top 10 in the UK at photography


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 11, 2014)

I just played someone called Kanda in Thailand 

I got thrashed


----------

